# Finally, M3 on order!



## Chemical7 (Aug 3, 2003)

Just returned from the Military Sales office, as some of you may know, there is a considerable discount from purchasing through the BMW Military Sales Program. In addition, there are no dealer bullcrap fees, sales tax (stationed overseas), tag, or title charges. Total price for the car of my dreams: $49,920.

LSB with Laguna Seca Blue Int (may change to Silver Gray or Alpine White paint) 
6sp
Moonroof
Power Seats w/width adjust (30" waist)
Highgloss Shadwline Trim
Rear Spoiler Delete (no charge)
Power Rear Sunshade (sounded good at the time)
Xenons (cuz I gotta)
Harmon Kardon (I know it's weak, had it in my 325i)
Aluminum Interior Trim (provides contrast)
Park Distance Control (hit my rear bumper in my 325i)
May add 19's or Navi, what do you guys think?

Are you guys getting LSB and Kiwi leather in the US?
Opinions on the paint welcomed, LSB leather stays.


----------



## Mika (Oct 8, 2003)

No we don't get Kiwi or LSB interior here, unless special ordered.

Personally I'd go w/premium package w/o the BMW assist (order the leather, power seats, sunroof a la carte). I'd also get the 19"s. I don't recall how much the sunshade is, but I'd go for the sunroof - pay to let sun in not keep it out. As far as LSB exterior, every time I see one I think to myself that it was a demo car that has been abused. I dunno if dlrs outside the US had LSB demo cars tho.


----------



## Chemical7 (Aug 3, 2003)

Mika said:


> No we don't get Kiwi or LSB interior here, unless special ordered.
> 
> Personally I'd go w/premium package w/o the BMW assist (order the leather, power seats, sunroof a la carte). I'd also get the 19"s. I don't recall how much the sunshade is, but I'd go for the sunroof - pay to let sun in not keep it out. As far as LSB exterior, every time I see one I think to myself that it was a demo car that has been abused. I dunno if dlrs outside the US had LSB demo cars tho.


Thanks, some good points. 
I may add Sunroof and 19's, dont need power seats.
If not LSB, then what is your recommendation on the paint?


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Chemical7 said:


> Thanks, some good points.
> I may add Sunroof and 19's, dont need power seats.
> If not LSB, then what is your recommendation on the paint?


LSB is the interior, right? Alpine White and LSB interior is a classic Bavarian color combination. We don't see it in the States at all that I know of. Someone may have special ordered, but not too many. I have 18's, depending on the roads, you might go with the 19's they look nice and change the stiffness a little. As has been pointed out here, there are more choices of tires in the 18 inch size so bear that in mind. There was a lot of comment when the LSB *exterior* cars were released as the first to make it to the dealers. Many people didn't like the cars, but some do and it shouldn't have any bearing on your interior color. You'll love it, and the SMG automatic mode might be useful sitting in that Korean traffic...I've been there a few times.


----------



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

damn that a pretty good price for an M3. How much did the military discount take off?


----------



## Chemical7 (Aug 3, 2003)

M3guyCA said:


> damn that a pretty good price for an M3. How much did the military discount take off?


The prices are all set, no dealing. For example; the M3 base starts at $41,600, then you just add options. But the fact that you don't pay taxes, tag, title, registration, and dumb dealer fees is where the big savings exist.


----------



## Mika (Oct 8, 2003)

Chemical7 said:


> Thanks, some good points.
> I may add Sunroof and 19's, dont need power seats.
> If not LSB, then what is your recommendation on the paint?


I haven't seen a LSB interior myself, so it's hard to say. But yeah the White I think will look really nice. And your 2nd choice silver gray is what I intend to order when I sell my 330ci. :yumyum:


----------



## Douge (Oct 22, 2003)

Say hi to my bro, he has been in Korea for the past 18 mos. I'd like to see a pic of the LSB interior. LSB ext. definetly has questionable appeal stateside vut it is a cool color, white seems like the only option, or maybe Phoenix Yellow


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Chem,

Don’t know if you’re still monitoring this net but if you are….

Be careful about the not paying tax thing. Some states will require you to pay sales tax when you register the car. For example, when I got to Virginia with my two year old car they wanted me to pay sales tax since it hadn’t been paid in another state…yeah WTF? So do yourself a favor and research what your state’s requirements are.

On another note, I can’t imagine driving such a nice car out on the streets in the R.O.K. But you probably have a beater to take the punishment.

Did you accept delivery yet? What colors did you go with? Any pics???
I’m going to Germany again and I am planning on getting an M3 this time. I’m thinking Imola and black right now but that’s subject to change.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Chemical7 (Aug 3, 2003)

Wingboot said:


> Chem,
> 
> Don't know if you're still monitoring this net but if you are&#8230;.
> 
> ...


Wingboot, Yes, I am aware of some states requiring you to pay sales tax, in fact Texas is one of those states. I will register in Kentucky first year and then back to Texas.

I have production week of Christmas and colors will be LSB/LSB. You can get some color combo's and options not available in the US; overseas. For example, you can get Kiwi, LSB, and M Anthracite Cloth here.

And yes driving here is a circus, the M will only see a few miles before I PCS in July.

Alex, that is a wonderfull picture, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Can I ask why the smurf blue interior is going to stay? 

Anyone have pics of the kiwi leather? I dont think I have seen it before.


There is an old picture I cant find, but its an 04 e46 black cabrio with a real light sand leather. The color combo was absolutely amazing. I dont know if this is the kiwi or not. If it is, go kiwi.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Great picture Alex.


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

ajt819 said:


> Anyone have pics of the kiwi leather? I dont think I have seen it before.


Check this thread for Kiwi...

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47990


----------



## Chemical7 (Aug 3, 2003)

ajt819 said:


> Can I ask why the smurf blue interior is going to stay?
> 
> Anyone have pics of the kiwi leather? I dont think I have seen it before.
> 
> There is an old picture I cant find, but its an 04 e46 black cabrio with a real light sand leather. The color combo was absolutely amazing. I dont know if this is the kiwi or not. If it is, go kiwi.


The LSB Interior is uncommon, at least till now.


----------

